# Western MA support group



## Formerphobic (May 19, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I'm new here, and, as my name suggests, have a history of social phobia. I feel very fortunate to have long since been reformed. I am now a mental health professional/psychotherapist in the Springfield area. I stumbled upon some old threads that people were looking for a Western MA support group last year, and joined the SAS to offer to arrange a trial (depending on interest and coordination logistics with library, etc). It would be coordinated out of the Northampton, MA public library, and free. I thought I would first put the idea out there to gage interest.
Be well,
Anthony S.


----------

